# already divorced trying to get wife back



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

been officially divorced since 06. Have full custoday, which we agreed on. I am 28 old male, ex wife is 28. I am looking to get her back. We have been on a reconcile stage for 5 months now. We hang out every weekend. I pay for all her bills, and so forth. She has a job and all that. her dad passed away 6 months ago. We have not been intimate in 16 months. This week has been crazy. I haven't spoken to her all week. We usually talk or text but this week nothing. I even gave her money for a boob job and stuff. It's getting to the point that I am feeling used. I want to be a family. we have a 3 yr old daughter which lives with me and my parents. I need woman perspectives on what she could possibly be thinking. Why no intimacy? yes, I have asked her, she says she is always tired, and I always bug her and ask. It's the same ole excuses. Intimacy and not talking to her through the week leads to our arguments. I dont feel wanted. Need help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a hard time relating to your story, but it seems to me you have compromised a lot and weren't able to set boundaries - if she has a job then why are you paying for her lifestyle still? If it works for you, then I guess it is fine, there is no authority in the world that can say you are not allowed to reconcile if you both want to (in the eyes of some lke me your official marital status is just paperwork, its the relationship that matters), but from what it sounds like to me you've set yourself up to get walked all over. All I can say is make sure you know what you are getting back into, make sure you have both made the changes necessary to make it work, and are both willing to continue working on things. Or maybe your relationship with her is truly better as just a frienship, or friends with benefits, or just physical, I don't know but you have no obligation to make this something you don't want it to be.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

This story is odd. You've been divorced for 5 years, you had a kid while divorced and you still support her. What the heck? 

From the perspective of woman all across the country that is like the perfect relationship. All the benefits of marriage without having to put out, clean house or do squat really. I mean you paid for her to get a boob job. Who are those for? Sure not you.

The reason you feel used is because you are. If you pulled the plug on her lifestyle I bet she'd sleep with you then....in a heartbeat. Right now she has no reason to and you've allowed it.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

you may be right. We were married 5 years ago. We were married when we had our daughter. I made a mistake cause I was the one to file the papers to do the divorce. I don't believe in divorce, but by her actions, I am being used. I am in denial. I try to communicate with her, but she just won't let me in her heart. I have supported her and have done everything possible.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

This is ridiculous, I'm sorry. You have full custody, pay her bills and PAID FOR A BREAST AUGMENTATION???

I just can't think of a nice way of putting this: stop being her doormat. You obviously love her but her actions are speaking very loudly-she is using you.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Its time you talk to a counsler and figure out if you have co-dependacy issues. She is using you my friend. You should NOT be paying her bills. If you have full custody does she pay you CS?


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

yes i get child support from her monthly


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Well that's good. Is it totally negated by you paying for all her crap, though?

man, I need this set up.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

she doesnt want me obviously huh?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Listen, I am sorry I am coming across so harshly. Normally I am a giant marshmallow. I am sure you're hurting and feeling a lot of ups and downs here.

I mean if you hear hoof beats do you look for zebras? I think you already know what's going on here. I hope you don't get too hurt.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

true, I appreciate ur responses.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't get it. I mean you're doing all this stuff for her, its almost like she doesnt respect you. Weird huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> . I made a mistake cause I was the one to file the papers to do the divorce. I don't believe in divorce


I'm confused. If you don't believe in divorce then why did you divorce your wife?? Did she want a divorce or did you? What's the story there?

At this time, I'd caution you against paying for boob jobs, her bills and whatever else you're doing. You're not responsible for her anymore.

You say you've tried communicating w/ her and she won't let you in her heart... that's all you need to know. She isn't willing to go back w/ you therefore let her go. You're hurting yourself and not going to be able to move on fully until you let her go.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

i made a mistake, i rushed it and is the biggest mistake of my life. I just want my wife and family back. it's really hard to know you let the best friend, and love of your life leave! But we have been working towards it for the past 5 months, and had plans to move in together here soon. She was even willing to go to MC. But this week has been a complete shut off with communication. I have told her what my needs are and what needs to be fixed. Maybe I need to do a 180 and completely give her space for a while.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> she doesnt want me obviously huh?


Just your money.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You're being walked on, and she has no reason to change her behaviour because there's no impact to her if she doesn't. My advice, move on with your life. You should have done that 5 years ago, when you separated. 

C


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

fuller14: Listen to your heart, what is it saying to you? It is saying enough for you to come on board here and post your doubts with us.

We were given instincts and intuition for a reason. To protect ourselves. Yours are giving you warning signs. 

It is very hard for one person to regain respect for another if they allow a behavior that is stepping over boundarie,s that shouldn't be stepped on, to continue.

You know what you must do. We all had take very difficult steps in order to get peace, closure and move on with our lives. This is true if we wanted to or not. We all made our mistakes, we made choices that brought us to this place in time.

Forgive, forget and forge a new life or change your behavior. It truly is in your hands. You know what to do.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It sound like your X was some what engaging in the past, now this week nothing..hum you may have been replaced. It sound like what little communication the two of you had was just some spare time she could afford you. Now it seems shes more occupied this week. That or the new man in her life doesn't like her having contact with you.

Maybe if her new love interest only knew about the unconditional love you have for your exwife then he too can get something out of it, and won't mind if you to stay in contact.

So what will your exwife appreciate more, a smart phone for him or a maybe you can pay his cable? I'm sure if you ask your exwife what her new boy friend needs you will have to provide it b/c there should be no condition for your love for her.


I hope this sounds crazy, b/c what you are doing is just as crazy. If my reply is dumb then good b/c its sarcasim and it's ment to make you think how wrong your acting and how stupid it all sounds.

Seriously though be prepared to feel her rath when you stop paying her way. If you ever do! Geeze!


----------



## broken1 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm just still really confused about the whole story in general. You've been divorced for 5 years. You have a 3 year old child with her. You've been intimate regularly until 16 months ago. You've been trying to reconcile for 5 months. Do I got it? How long were you married to begin with?

Does she know you guys have been in the process of reconciling for 5 months? If she does, and you are/were both on board with it, then I might say there's a chance of something developing. But it won't be because of anything you're doing. It will be because you STOP doing what you've been doing. Then you maybe have a 50/50 chance. She'll either get pissed because you're not making her life easy and leave for good (which is fine because you don't want her if that is her attitude), or she'll gain enough respect for you to see you as a MAN again.

Hope I don't sound mean here but just trying to be real. Try to see your situation from an outsiders perspective. Then maybe it will make more sense that you just need to nut up. I mean, you're already divorced right? So you've got nothing to lose if you try something different that actually works. That's really all I've got for you man. Try nutting up a bit. Be respectable.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

we were married for over year and had our daughter when we were married. the issue at hand is there is no intimacy, she barely contacts me during the week, and never gives me money to help out with bills. All the answers have been to get me to realize i am in denial. Y'all are all right, I am doing a 180 starting today, no contact. I have to move on with my life. If her actions havent changed in 5 yrs they will never change. also she will realize the grass isbt greener on the otherside. I thank u for all ur support and help. I will need courage to start doing this so will post a lot.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, I was so excited when I saw the topic because I'm going through something like this myself.....

I've been hoping to get some advice or be able to give some, but your inconsistencies are so confusing....what in the world is right ?????????



fuller14 said:


> been officially divorced since 06.





fuller14 said:


> we were married for over year and had our daughter when we were married.


Meaning, you would have gotten married 2004/2005.....meaning your daughter now would have to be about 6 years old, not 3.....

Which one is it ????

I'm really sorry, but it's hard to give serious advice when someones story just doesn't add up......


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry, just emotionally drained. married in 06 divorced in 07. just trying to get my family back. divorce is hard, i dont know how people do it.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

fuller14 said:


> sorry, just emotionally drained. married in 06 divorced in 07. just trying to get my family back. divorce is hard, i dont know how people do it.


I know how you feel....I'm divorced as of Jan '11 and trying to reconcile since...well, right after the divorce was final.....

All I can tell you is 180 the heck out of it !!!!!!!!!

As soon as I signed the divorce I turned 180....mostly for my own benefit to help me cope with the situation, but initially it made him see me in a different light I guess....and his feelings changed/came back....I don't know....

It's going to be a long process, but could be so worth it in the end.....

180 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

staircase said:


> This is ridiculous, I'm sorry. You have full custody, pay her bills and PAID FOR A BREAST AUGMENTATION???
> 
> I just can't think of a nice way of putting this: stop being her doormat. You obviously love her but her actions are speaking very loudly-she is using you.


Ayup.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Fuller14...
Have you thought about it a different way? Would you buy/pay these things for her even if you knew, in your heart, as truth, you would never have sex with her again? 
If the answer is no then please stop now and devote that energy and money into the child 
If it is yes you are as effed as me ... and...
You might be a doormat... but I'm a materialistic wh#[email protected] soo 

(bad night, sorry...)


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

I appreciate all ur responses. Starting today I am taking a new approach in life. I am devoting all my energy into being a better father for my daughter as well as getting my life back on track. Going to write in a journal as well as keep positive. Being a doormat and being walkedover will no longer happen. I know there will be ups and downs, but I am very thankful for this website.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Rome 2012, I am starting today doing the 180. Tough road ahead, but this is the only option I haven't tried. So are y'all back together now? Are you still doing your 180?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> I appreciate all ur responses. Starting today I am taking a new approach in life. I am devoting all my energy into being a better father for my daughter as well as getting my life back on track. Going to write in a journal as well as keep positive. Being a doormat and being walkedover will no longer happen. I know there will be ups and downs, but I am very thankful for this website.


Good! I like this attitude. I think things will go a lot better for you moving forward if you keep it up.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You gotta move on. 5 years is a long time to still be stuck where you were.

I guess I am still confused as to why you filed for divorce if you didn't want one.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

how do I get my wife back, not having a good day today?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuller, she has to want it too. And from your posts, it doesn't sound like she does. 

I'm sorry if that is harsh but I will tell you to stop giving into her anytime she needs something cause you're meeting all her needs and she isn't meeting yours. 

:::Hugs:::

How long were you guys together? Again, I don't understand why you filed if you didn't want to divorce her. Please explain...

The lesson here to learn is that if you're not 100% sure you want to let someone go, then don't. Remember that in the future.

Also, remember: you will never move forward if you're stuck in the past.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know, i need to stop meeting her needs since none of mine are being met. Also, we were together over a year. Getting a divorce was the biggest mistake of my life. I regret it everday. Its hard to play the games, do the 180 when you truly love someone. Why is communication with someone so hard?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

A good many of us love someone we're divorcing. It really, really sucks. Just remember she doesn't care, or worse yet is probably annoyed at your communications. She just wants to keep on riding the fuller14 gravy train on her own terms.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

haha fuller gravy train, i like that, so true!!! it's nice they have this board to talk to others and get feedback. I appreciate the help.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

This board is helping me get through a pretty bleak time. I'm so grateful as well.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

so what's the story with you if you don't mind me asking. Are you doing a 180, trying to get back together, how do you do it at times?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

me? It's a giant heap of poo. We've been living apart since April of last year. That summer we got back together but didn't move back in together. Many fights and huge issues later, he asked for a divorce early last month. We don't have kids or anything to fight over so the divorce papers were a breeze. He signed them, sent them to the lawyer and now i'm waiting for a court date.

It's hard for me because we've been through a lot together (he moved from Australia to be with me, the dang immigration process damn near killed us). This is the 3rd time we've split in 8 years and I keep waiting for the "maybe we should talk" email/call/text but that doesn't seem to be happening this time. I can 180 all I want, he's not coming back. At this point it's about how much of my dignity I want to salvage during this process.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

i am sorry to hear. Why is love so hard? I truly hope things work out for you. There are moments I want to do the 180 and other times I just want to sit down and talk with her. But obviously she doesnt feel the same way. I am sure deep down he is wanting to call or text. Wish I had more answers to give, maybe pray, I do, it seems to help. Best of luck


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Thanks fuller. I'll be ok. I always am! 

If he wanted to call or text, he would. Trust me. Nothing stops him when he wants something, it doesn't matter how ridiculous it might be.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

fuller14 said:


> I know, i need to stop meeting her needs since none of mine are being met. Also, we were together over a year. Getting a divorce was the biggest mistake of my life. I regret it everday. Its hard to play the games, do the 180 when you truly love someone. Why is communication with someone so hard?


Listen to me....
I am right where you are! I lived it for years before I left.
Don't look @your divorce as a mistake....there's a reason for everything! The question many have asked is, *"Why did you file for divorce?" * If you don't want to answer - fine. Maybe it's something you're ashamed of....regardless, it happened, it's over and you HAVE to let THAT go before you can move forward.

Now, it takes TWO to make a relationship work - this I learned the HARD way! I too am co-dependant, and if you're unsure if you have any of these traits, look it up...not the co-dependancy for drugs, but in relationships.

Are you going to any kind of therapist *for yourself?* What you are going thru, feeling, questioning can really be helped by talking to someone - and I'm certainly a fan of this site and it's members!

As far as the 180 and games....
I am trying to make sense of all this too! I hate games, I think people should say what they mean and mean what they say. Regardless of how bad it might sting or hurt - say it - that way, there is NO question about what you feel! Problem w/having a one-sided relationship is the other person may not be doing ANY of the talking...so the 180 is what you have to do.

My advice: Stop paying her bills, stop taking care of HER and take care of you and your daughter! Until she can SHOW you she's serious about a relationship - it's ALL TALK!

"I can show you better than I can tell you" - This might be what my Dad used to say to us when he was trying to get thru to us about something, but it's true


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuller, you were with your wife 1 yr only and then divorced 5 yrs ago but still in contact? Is that correct? Or were you together longer?


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Fuller, you were with your wife 1 yr only and then divorced 5 yrs ago but still in contact? Is that correct? Or were you together longer?


yes that is correct.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> Listen to me....
> I am right where you are! I lived it for years before I left.
> Don't look @your divorce as a mistake....there's a reason for everything! The question many have asked is, *"Why did you file for divorce?" * If you don't want to answer - fine. Maybe it's something you're ashamed of....regardless, it happened, it's over and you HAVE to let THAT go before you can move forward.
> 
> ...


i hate playing the games. I divorced cause things werent working out. I didn't give her a chance to work on it. She uses this against me even today tring to work things out. anyhow, thinking about just sending text telling her father's day weekend and want to hang out as a family. I just want the truth, why can't she tell me the truth?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

fuller14 said:


> i hate playing the games. I divorced cause things werent working out. I didn't give her a chance to work on it. She uses this against me even today tring to work things out. anyhow, thinking about just sending text telling her father's day weekend and want to hang out as a family. I just want the truth, why can't she tell me the truth?


Honey....half of us wouldn't be here if our spouses would be honest and tell the truth....

Brutal honestly - take it or leave it but it's honestly none the less....that's all I want!

Don't text her if she hasn't text you....
You have no obligation to tell her what you're doing if she has dropped off the planet! You and your daughter should spend YOUR Father's Day the way YOU want to!

Happy Father's Day btw


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> I just want the truth, why can't she tell me the truth?


Tell you the truth about what?

Don't call her about Father's Day. You guys got divorced 5 years ago. Stop living in the past. You have made it very clear to her you'd be willing to get back with her and she knows it. The ball is in her court. And she has left the ball there on the ground for 5 years now. Walk away from her. Don't ever chase after someone who doesn't want you. Stop paying her bills, her boob jobs and whatever else you have.

You will prob always regret the divorce & how it went down via your hasty decision but ya know what... *you can't change the past*. It's done. Over. Move forward, not backwards.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Tell you the truth about what?
> 
> Don't call her about Father's Day. You guys got divorced 5 years ago. Stop living in the past. You have made it very clear to her you'd be willing to get back with her and she knows it. The ball is in her court. And she has left the ball there on the ground for 5 years now. Walk away from her. Don't ever chase after someone who doesn't want you. Stop paying her bills, her boob jobs and whatever else you have.
> 
> You will prob always regret the divorce & how it went down via your hasty decision but ya know what... *you can't change the past*. It's done. Over. Move forward, not backwards.



true, today is hard. I know something is up, she would never admit to an EA, but the behavior the past two weeks sucks. Her friend almost died, and she was in hospital. Today I am just down, it's so hard to move on, thank god for these boards. I appreciate all the comments and I will do my best to have a good father's day without her. Her actions are clear, she never asks about our daughter or me, it's what convienent for her.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> Honey....half of us wouldn't be here if our spouses would be honest and tell the truth....
> 
> Brutal honestly - take it or leave it but it's honestly none the less....that's all I want!
> 
> ...


I appreciate the happy fathers day. I may be co dependent, but what is wrong with that. Aren't you suppose to be a team with the one you love. Having a rough day today, starting day 1 all over doing 180 and no texting.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> I know something is up, she would never admit to an EA, but the behavior the past two weeks sucks.


I don't understand. She had an EA when you were married or you're saying she has one now? If it's now, it's not an affair. You're not married.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't understand. She had an EA when you were married or you're saying she has one now? If it's now, it's not an affair. You're not married.


no just speculating, no EA when we were married, nothing that I know of now, just the behavior past two weeks seems strange.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well even if she is, it's none of your business, as harsh as that sounds.
And it's not an emotional affair since affair implies betrayal in a relationship, which you guys are not in one since you divorced her 5 years ago.
You gotta move on.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

fuller14 said:


> I appreciate the happy fathers day. I may be co dependent, but what is wrong with that. Aren't you suppose to be a team with the one you love. Having a rough day today, starting day 1 all over doing 180 and no texting.


You're worried about her knowing what your Father's Day plans are when she clearly doesn't care about them....

There is no "I" in TEAM....you need ATLEAST two.

You're gonna be fine, believe it - Trust it!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my response to the title of your post at this juncture:

NEVER!!! :nono:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> Here's my response to the title of your post at this juncture:
> 
> NEVER!!! :nono:


:iagree:

if you are divorced already but were still meant to be together, then you whouldn't really have to try hard to get her back - a marriage takes two and you can't control what she decides.

It is okay to acknowledge that relationships are never final, once in awhile BOTH spouses are regretful and can have a new relationship together after divorce, but in yours thats clearly isn't the case. Certainly not unless you let go of the way it was or is. You are wasting your effort holding out for it now, put that effort into yourself, look to your own future. Like Jellybeans said its time to move on.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> You're worried about her knowing what your Father's Day plans are when she clearly doesn't care about them....
> 
> There is no "I" in TEAM....you need ATLEAST two.
> 
> You're gonna be fine, believe it - Trust it!


I trust it, going to work out this evening and do things I enjoy. Also play with my daughter and get things for her.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lon said:


> :iagree:
> 
> if you are divorced already but were still meant to be together, then you whouldn't really have to try hard to get her back - a marriage takes two and you can't control what she decides.
> 
> It is okay to acknowledge that relationships are never final, once in awhile BOTH spouses are regretful and can have a new relationship together after divorce, but in yours thats clearly isn't the case. Certainly not unless you let go of the way it was or is. You are wasting your effort holding out for it now, put that effort into yourself, look to your own future. Like Jellybeans said its time to move on.


I agree, I just dont understand how woman can take all ur money when they see the guy is trying to make his family work. I would do anything for this woman, but its time to start acting like she wont be there with my daughter and I for future.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> I agree, I just dont understand how woman can take all ur money


If you don't offer her $ and pay for everything, she can't take all your $.

Stop giving this woman all your power.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

fuller14 said:


> I agree, I just dont understand how woman can take all ur money when they see the guy is trying to make his family work. I would do anything for this woman, but its time to start acting like she wont be there with my daughter and I for future.


She hasn't taken anything you haven't offered. When I say time to move on, that includes providing for her, she fired you as her provider when you divorced you've just been showing up to work and she's been happy to have the free bonus of your financial contribution and dedication to the family needs. She has strung you along my friend.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Lon said:


> She hasn't taken anything you haven't offered. When I say time to move on, that includes providing for her, she fired you as her provider when you divorced you've just been showing up to work and she's been happy to have the free bonus of your financial contribution and dedication to the family needs. She has strung you along my friend.


I absolutely agree with this. Shift your time and your $ to work on you and to be with your daughter. Let the ex go! You are waisting precious time that you could be using to meet new people, spend with your daughter, travel, just enjoy doing things for you.

Like Lon said, she fired you when she divorced you. Find a new and better job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

i am a reck today haven't heard from her and have to see her this evening due to our daughter, so uncomfortable.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

fuller14 said:


> i am a reck today haven't heard from her and have to see her this evening due to our daughter, so uncomfortable.


**Sharing some advice given to me***At this point, treat her cordially, coolly, unemotionally--the way you would treat a colleague at work. Nice, but nothing over the top. Even-keeled. All business. *

You're not over her if you're still freaking you haven't heard from her....I know you're feeling these things you're saying and we are here for you, but you're the only one who can do the work....take the control over you away from her and *YOU* be in control.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> **Sharing some advice given to me***At this point, treat her cordially, coolly, unemotionally--the way you would treat a colleague at work. Nice, but nothing over the top. Even-keeled. All business. *
> 
> You're not over her if you're still freaking you haven't heard from her....I know you're feeling these things you're saying and we are here for you, but you're the only one who can do the work....take the control over you away from her and *YOU* be in control.


Just a girl: appreciate the kind response, feel better


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> **Sharing some advice given to me***At this point, treat her cordially, coolly, unemotionally--the way you would treat a colleague at work. Nice, but nothing over the top. Even-keeled. All business. *


Hey, now! I gave you that advice! LOL :rofl:


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Hey, now! I gave you that advice! LOL :rofl:


jellybeans that is true thanks


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Hey, now! I gave you that advice! LOL :rofl:


Cause you're the BOMB! :smnotworthy:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Hey, now! I gave you that advice! LOL :rofl:


Guys, do you hear someone talking? I think I hear someone posting something....


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

staircase said:


> Guys, do you hear someone talking? I think I hear someone posting something....


day two no contact, going strong


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good keep it up..the no contact.


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Good keep it up..the no contact.


super tough today, having a bad day


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Refocus your energy somewhere else. Think of something positive. 

Treat yourself to an ice cream. Seriously. Ice cream makes the world go round


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Refocus your energy somewhere else. Think of something positive.
> 
> Treat yourself to an ice cream. Seriously. Ice cream makes the world go round


jellybeans, true that. I did send a text and call once last night, the pain was just unbearable. I feel like a fool, no response. How do people regain hope for a successful relationship down the road? I feel like I am at rock bottom right now. I do work out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You just set the NC time clock back.

Time to restart. *Day 1 of NC starts now.*

I can tell you this for sure: you will NEVER have the possibility of a new relationshp as long as you're still in contact with her and trying to get back with her. 

Your divorce was FIVE years ago. That is a LONG time. You really really need to move on, Fuller!


----------



## fuller14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> You just set the NC time clock back.
> 
> Time to restart. *Day 1 of NC starts now.*
> 
> ...


true that, day 1!


----------

